# Mindestquerschnitte im Schaltschrank



## Z3rschm3tt3rl1ng (5 September 2013)

Moin Moin,

ich lese schon seit geraumer Zeit fleißig mit, und konnte mir die ein oder andere Frage dadurch selbst beantworten (S7-Bereich da blutiger Anfänger). Nun bin ich allerdings im Bereich Schaltschrankbau auf eine Frage getroffen, die mir niemand so richtig beantworten kann.

Derzeit verwenden wir im Unternehmen fast immer (außer bei Klemmenpunkten wo es nicht passt) 0,75mm² als 24V Steuerleitung Schaltschrankintern. Da die Schaltschränke bei uns so oder so schon meistens wegen Überfüllung geschlossen sind, würde ich gern bei allen "klein Maschinen" die im 24V Kreis "nur" ein 3,3A Puls Netzteil haben und dahiner einen 3A Sicherungsautomaten den Querschnitt auf 0,5mm² verringern. 
Das hat meiner Meinung folgende Vorteile:
- mehr "Luft" in den Kabelkanälen
- Rüstzeiteinsparung am Konfektionierungsautomaten (derzeit haben wir viele Maschinen mit 24V in 0,5mm² und 0,75mm² gemischt)

Nun schreit der Meister der Fertigung auf, 0,5mm² wäre dort nicht zulässig kann mir jedoch keine Norm dafür nennen...:sw14: Ich kann allerdings auch meine 0,5mm² durch keine Norm untermauern 

Ich hab mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt, finde aber nur "Daumenwerte" und Tabellen ohne Norm-Bezug, hat jemand von euch da evtl etwas zur Hand? *vde*


Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MSB (5 September 2013)

Sach mal hast du irgendwie Benutzername und Passwort verwechselt?

Zu deiner Frage:
- VDE 0113, Tabelle 5, Mindestquerschnitt von Leitern in Steuerstromkreisen = 0,2 mm² => Also prinzipiell sind 0,5mm² zulässig.

Schwieriger wirds jetzt dann schon bei der Betrachtung von Häufung, Umgebungstemperatur usw.
Die Norm (VDE0113, Tabelle 6) gibt bei Verlegeart B2 eine Strombelastbarkeit von 7,5A an (für 0,5mm²), bezogen auf eine Umgebungstemperatur von 40°C, was für viele Schaltschränke wohl ganz gut hinkommen dürfte.
Prinzipiell ist es aber so, das bei Steuerkreisen bis auf wenige Stellen, von Netzteil -> Potentialverteilung, oder größere Einzelverbraucher (CPU, HMI etc.) die Ströme sich eher deutlich unterhalb von 200mA abspielen, auf den einzelnen Leiter bezogen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PN/DP (5 September 2013)

Warum sollte 0,5mm² nicht zulässig sein?
Dann dürfte man auch nicht die von Siemens mit 0,5mm² Einzeladern vorkonfektionierten S7-300-Frontstecker einsetzen ...

0,5mm² können 4A auch unter sehr ungünstigen Verlegebedingungen locker ab, und wenn die Leitungen mit H05V.. ausgeführt sind, dann spricht nichts dagegen.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2013)

Bei den normalen Tabellen zur Strombelastbarkeit von Leitern musst du etwas aufpassen mit den angegebenen Temperaturen.
Es werden meist 30° angegeben. Im Schaltschrank reicht das, wenn du keine Klimatisierung hast, meist nicht. Wir rechnen hier mit 40°.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (6 September 2013)

Ich hab jetzt in unserer Definition nachgeschaut:
Als Basis nehmen wir ebenfalls Verlegart B2.
Umgebungstemperatur 40°
Leitergranztemperatur 70°
PVC-Aderleitung H05V-K

Bei 0,5mm² sichern wir mit 6A ab.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Z3rschm3tt3rl1ng (6 September 2013)

Moin Moin,

vielen dank für die vielen Antworten! Konnte nun die Tabellen auch finden! Mein Tabellenbuch gab sie leider nicht her  Aber die gute alte VDE0113 aus dem Ing-büro 

Nach einer etwas längeren Diskussion mit dem Meister der Elektromontage stellte sich auch heraus, das es mehr oder weniger nur ein Versuch war die Leitungen auf 0,75mm² umstellen zu lassen, weil der Konfektionierungsautomat die 0,5mm² Leiungen noch nicht zuverlässig beschriftet... Aber hey, was will man von einer Maschine erwarten, die mal grade seit 2 Wochen betrieben wird...

Warum kann man in einer 400 Man Bude nicht einfach mal offen drüber reden, dann hätte man einiges an Zeit sparen können... ! :icon_evil:


----------

